# Join me in thanking. Please



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Normally when I find a car park where there is specific provision for MHs I email the council and thank them for being so thoughtful etc. 

From now on I am going to do that even if it is only a big space which they provide. I wonder if we all thanked them rather than periodically having a go at them would they be more inclined to make provision for us. I know we would not get speedy results but everybody likes positive comment and if we did it as a matter of course then maybe they would take a friendlier view of us. 

What do you think, will any of you join me, Alan.

I did steal the title (Join Me) from Dave Gorman before anyone asks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Positive thinking Alan. 

It certainly can't make things any worse.

Being of a certain age (and upbringing) I think it's just as important to praise as to criticise, and who knows - if only a relatively few motorhomers did as you suggest it could have quite an impact.

I know from my own experience of saying "_Thanks_" that many organisations are quite shocked and delighted to receive a bit of praise, since it is so rare in comparison to the number of complaints they receive. :?

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good point Alan-and Dave- I'll "join you"....no problem


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Join me in thanking councils please.*



erneboy said:


> Normally when I find a car park where there is specific provision for MHs I email the council and thank them for being so thoughtful etc.
> 
> From now on I am going to do that even if it is only a big space which they provide. I wonder if we all thanked them rather than periodically having a go at them would they be more inclined to make provision for us. I know we would not get speedy results but everybody likes positive comment and if we did it as a matter of course then maybe they would take a friendlier view of us.
> 
> ...


What a refreshing point of view - I really think this just might work over time - well done for posting this


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you, I hope others will follow. 

Can I suggest that when we do thank a council we post that we have done so. 

I can kick that off by saying that I thanked the council at Canterbury (Canterbury City Council I think) around six weeks ago and got a very nice reply. 

I have also thanked Carrickfergus Borough Council (in Northern Ireland) for their two aires (probably a british record) one in Whitehead and one in Carrickfergus in Co. Antrim. 

I think it best just to thank them for now, do not ask for more as they will see it as a request which is just preceded by a buttering up. If we can establish a pattern then we can try to begin a dialogue. That is why we need a record, we will be able to say 6 members used your facility in June and 4 in July etc., we all enjoyed your beautiful town/city and it´s many facilities. We wondered if you might consider etc. etc., Alan. 

Dave, can I edit the title to try and make it more inviting, just change it to Join Me: Changed it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Dave, can I edit the title to try and make it more inviting, just change it to Join Me:


Yes Alan, quite easily.

Just hit the







button at top right of your original post and you can alter the title as you wish.

Dave 

Addendum. I see I was too late - you did it already!!


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

I have only found one Council that provided parking for motorhomes ..that is the aire in Askeaton Co. Limerick.
I would have no problem thanking Councils if they provided parking spaces for MHs.but i dont know any others that do.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Aido, I went into the leisure centre there and thanked them, but on reflection that probably only got as far as the receptionist, I think email will be more effective. 

For those who do not know Askeaton is on the Shannon estuary on the west coast of Ireland, they have provided aire facilities at the leisure centre, sign posted in the French way. It is a lovely facility on a very nice part of a beautiful coast not far from the Flying Boat Museum at Foynes. In the museum you can see lots of historic stuff including a very realistic mock up of a flying boat (cannot remember which one) and a lot of WW2 info. The first commercial trans atlantic flights landed and took off from here and it lasted from 1939 till 1945, all the big wigs used that route even thought Ireland was neutral during the war. Well worth the trip, but do not spend the night in Limerick, Alan.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just emailed Conry Council as they provide motorhome parking spaces on Lanrwrst road.
I think it is a great idea and i will join you


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Great idea and I will join you too if I may?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Well done Alan ,
Can we join you too.
We also emailed Canterbury Council some weeks ago after our experiance of their Motorhome facility. Still waiting a reply I fear. 
Still It is the right thing to do and slowly we may get to see progress on this issue  

****


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*join me in thanking*

hi,

great idea, we always thank the people where we park, done 6 weeks wild in ireland twice,and try and find somebody to say,thank you for letting us share your beautiful,interesting,etc,town,village,or wherever.

we thank,shops, police,council workers,pubs,etc,hoping that the next van along will be looked on kindly,but to email the tourist office or council a really good idea.

mags


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

I will definately join in. Great idea.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

this is a great idea, there are three spaces for mh in pitlochry in the car park next to the library. i should write to p&k council and thank for this facility.
dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I've allways thank staff and even informed thier managers if I receive good service and it does at times shock them. I've never thought about this before mind you and I thinks Alan's idea is great, and the right way to go.

I'm just wondering how to word such a communication, so has not only does it give praise but may also encorage them to think about providing more such spaces in some of thier other carparks!! ie letting them know roughly how many motorhome there are in the uk for instance (How many are there?)

Anyone got any good letter writting skills?

Brian


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

All fine I think that this idea is well worth it. 8) 

Would it might also be prudent to contact your own local council and ask on other motor homers behalf if they might consider a place for them to allow parking for visiting Motor homes, quoting some of the benefits to the local town in allowing this facility.
Just a thought to add to the pot.
Like the original post too.
Clive


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
A bit of reverse psychology cracking good idea.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you all, 

My feeling was that for now a simple thank you for the opportunity to park or stay and see their wonderful town and use the shops, restaurants etc. would be best. If we establish a pattern of thanking providers (we could include anywhere we find provision made for us) those who currently see us as a problem may begin to see us in a more positive light. 

As I say, I think first establish that pattern, then later on we can consider how we might ask for further provision. If we begin by asking for more it may look as though our thanking them was just buttering them up. 

What do others think, Alan.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I think it's a great idea as I said. would it not be good if we could have some sort of uniform letter on here that we could download / email or post to the relevent councils etc.

Just an idea to chuck in the pot

Brian


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just thought. we could also have a database on here of all the parking spaces we find, along with location nuber and size of parking bay

Brian


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

We'll join you.

I've just complimented Sedgmoor Council in Somerset for the provision of about 10 spaces for motorhomes in Burnham on Sea. These are in a section of the public car park adjacent to the Morrison's Supermarket at the south end of the promenade. No cars allowed in them. Those that do, get ticketed by the roaming warden, as we saw recently.

Car park entrance location: GPS 51.23335N 2.99954 W

Pity those on the south coast round Bournemouth don't get their bums in gear and provide dedicated spaces closer to the seafront.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

What a great and positive idea. I'm aboard.



erneboy said:


> My feeling was that for now a simple thank you for the opportunity to park or stay and see their wonderful town and use the shops, restaurants etc. would be best. If we establish a pattern of thanking providers (we could include anywhere we find provision made for us) those who currently see us as a problem may begin to see us in a more positive light.
> 
> As I say, I think first establish that pattern, then later on we can consider how we might ask for further provision. If we begin by asking for more it may look as though our thanking them was just buttering them up.
> 
> What do others think, Alan.


Regards ... LeoK


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ignore strange time of this post-I am more or less on night shift

Great to have a very positive thread, with no whingers

Agree with all said

Slightly off thread, because it is not about parking, but is about thanking

I bought a TV from WeDoDigital, realised too small, contacted their distributor (Intermail at Newbury), arranged to swap it for larger, because of postal strike they, in fact Cheryl Walker, agreed swap on site (5 mins)

I left a letter for Cheryl Walker's boss congratulating her on wonderful, hassle-free service. Showed it to her before sealing- response from her "How Nice!"

It is good to know that so many other MH owners are thinking in this positive way. 

Let us keep this ethic going

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think there may be a data base for wild camping spots, although I am not sure. Perhaps someone will answer that one for us. 

What we will need is a way of keeping track of which providers have been thanked, how often and whether they reply. By doing that we may be able to find out if our campaign is having any effect. 

I also think we might consider referring to MHF in some way in our thank you notes. Perhaps we could say we have been prompted to send a quick thank you because Motorhomefacts.com members are running a campaign to ensure that we do not forget to thank hosts for the facilities they provide. That may lead to a few people of influence coming on to the site and seeing what we discuss, a little further knowledge of us should help our cause I hope. 

Can I ask those of you with opinions on any aspect of this idea to please post them as I think it would be best for us to try to agree some recommendations as to what we should say in our thank you notes and more importantly, what we should not say or ask for. Having said that everyone is free to say what ever they want to but if the rough content of the note is well considered then we can expect better results. 

I will make a controversial comparison in the hope of producing some input. Recently a petition against height barriers was sent to the government. Most of us would have some support for the sentiment, but it was badly worded and badly targeted and in the opinion of many here would result, at best, in no change and at worst in giving a bad impression of us. 

If any of you want to argue that last point I will be pleased to do so on that thread, please do not take this one off topic, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> we could also have a database on here of all the parking spaces we find,


Already exists
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/
A VERY useful site!

People using it are also encouraged to provide updates


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In response to "erneboys" request to suggestions for the format of responses to local authorities.

I think it will be a while before UK towns will provide full Aires facilities, so maybe we should start with requests for the right to stay overnight as 'wild campers', possibly with a 1-2 night limit and no height restrictions.

Initially, not ask for water, MH service points etc. until the concept has been accepted across the country and then move forward for the rest.

Alternative approach would be to write to councils telling them where in France we will be spending our money insead of their unfriendly town, but I believe a positive approach would be more productive

Just for discussion-any comments??

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Geoff, I think you may have misunderstood my suggestion. 

I am proposing we get into the habit of thanking those who currently make provision for us. I am saying, most emphatically, that I think we should not ask for anything till quite some time in the future, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Alan,

I've just come across the topic, and think that your idea is very good. As a result, Rita and I would like to come aboard.

I agree, that anything other than recognising and thanking LAs for parking provision, should be omitted for now. 

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. We are particulary pleased with Canterbury's efforts at New Dover Road. A good model example for other LAs


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. 

I will just keep bumping this for a while in the hope that others will see it and maybe those who have already expressed an interest will tell us what their thoughts are, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Alan

Can you clarify exactly what you are asking:

a) For members to email/thank local authorities which have provided extra spaces/special places for us? ( This is what some of us have responded to your OP about-great idea.)

b) as a) above but also Post on here that they have done so (can't really see the point of this to be honest)....unless it relates to...

c) Tell us about a local authority you have thanked AND details of the extra space/parking facility- (As I said earlier a database already exists for this and I suggest that if there are additions/amendments then Graham Hadfield would be leased to receive them.

Sorry for appearing "Pedantic" : (wink: ) but there does seem to be a little confusion about the reasons for continuing the thread- especially if it's NOT for a) above :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We seem to have a good consensus about thanking the Councils that do provide MH facilities and I agree whole-heartedly with all of that.

Still leaves open the question of how we reach out to the councils that are not providing, or even discouraging MHs. I doubt whether their officers will be monitoring MH Forums to read the praise heaped on the good councils.

Any good ideas for this aspect??

Could the Satnav people be persuaded to include MH Parking and/or Aires facilities in their POI (Points of Interest). They do libraries etc.

It could also raise the awareness of those councils who do not provide facilities when they realise that they might be missing out in relation to those towns with facilities listed.

Are Chambers of Commerce another potential source for encouragement since they would understand the financial benefits, especially for the retailers who are missing out to the big supermarkets where MHs are accomodated.

There seem to be enough of us interested, so lets keep the ideas rolling.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Telbel, you have understood correctly. 

1. I want to thank those who currently make provision, but only thank at this stage, not ask for more just now. 

2. I am hoping to have a record of those we thank with a view to possibly asking them, at some future date, if they would consider providing additional facilities. 

3. I am happy to add places we find to the data base you have shown us. 

I hope that by doing this we will slowly change the attitudes of providers who presently see us as a problem. If we can help increase provision here and there, I hope that it might slowly spread even into areas where we are currently viewed as a plague. In essence, a process of slow erosion, an effort to win hearts and minds. 

Nicholsong, I am open to other suggestions, such as compiling a POI database. 

I am sorry if I have not explained my thoughts clearly in my previous posts. 

Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks Alan-not your fault; understandably the thread moved away from the original Post a bit :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sadly Telbell, I think it moved off topic because I had not explained clearly enough.

If anyone is still unsure of what I mean please keep asking, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> There seem to be enough of us interested, so lets keep the ideas rolling.
> 
> Geoff


All well put Geoff, and I concur especially with the last sentence.

Let's keep this one going, as it affects *each and everyone of us*.

On behalf of Rita and myself, I have thanked Canterbury City Council via email, throwing in a mention of the thousands of members, with a link to MHF. I'll post the contents, as and when I receive a reply.

I also think that where possible, we should support Graham's Motor Home parking database, as previously mentioned by Telbell. www.motorhomeparking.co.uk

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are lots of people on the site now so I thought I would bump this again in the hope of picking up some more support.

Any takers, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If I had thought of it I would have been a genius.

I `m with you all on this

Dave p


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## haylingman (May 23, 2008)

*MH Friendly parking.*

I have been to Burnham on sea many times and they have m h parking spaces just off the seafront in the main car park. Good on them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Haylingman, what we are hoping to do is send an email to the council who provide these facilities each time we use them and thank them for making provision for us. Would you mind sending a thank you email to the council please, Alan. 

Also sent this as a PM. Cannot send PM as Haylingman is not a subscriber.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. Any one else like to help us out please.

Has any one got an idea about how to keep a record of those we thank, or even whether we should bother, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Alan

LKike others I agree that we should indeed thank the relevant authorities.

As for keeping records of this?

Not sure there's anything to be gained tbh.

If an authority is thanked more than once, so be it...all the better praps.

My suggestion [email protected]
* an occasional reminder on here
*updating Graham Hadfield's site (and our own of course) where appropriate and where changes have occurred
*Carry on thanking :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can't recollect if this has been posted before:

http://www.teignbridge.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=17840&p=0

What a nice change!

I'll be trying one or both out next week- then I'll be thanking them :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Join me in thanking.*

Great idea, count us in also.

Not sure about what we would gain by recording the thanks, but full of hope that LAs which get lots of thanks might help spread the word to others LAs.

LeoK


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Can't recollect if this has been posted before:
> 
> http://www.teignbridge.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=17840&p=0
> 
> ...


Posting from Devon.

Tried out the Car Park at Dawlish Warren. Excellent!! Overnighted there on Tuesday. Plenty of space. Downside? Local trains but had taken the earplugs.

Parked up for a few hours at the other one (Teignmouth). Normal car park without dedicated MH spaces.

MHF Database completed and Local authority duly thanked :lol: 
(Are you watching erneboy? :wink: )


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am just floating this idea for comment

On those brown-background roadside tourist attraction signs there are various symbols: P for parking, M for museums, wavy lines for canal/ boating etc., including the WigWam one for Camping, directing us to Sites, be they CC, CCC or commercial

Is there a advantage in developing something appropriate for NON-SITE MH Parking, to be used where Councils already provide facilities.

The benefit, in encouraging the spread of facilities, might be that adjacent Councils and Chambers of Commerce might want to compete and be encouraged to provide similar facilities- and signs.

To calm the nerves of those councils that do/do not want overnights, the symbol could have a time limit underneath, e,g '2 Hr Limit' or '24/48 Hr limit' as the Council wishes.

Does the idea SINK or SWIM

Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Does the idea SINK or SWIM


I'd say floundering around a bit Geoff :wink:

Nice idea....but Councils do have to tread warily. I recently read a blog from one Councillor who said that she'd had a lot of letters from Campsite owners compolkaining of their decision to allow Motorhomes to overnight in car parks.

To her credit she stood strong against the objections. But it's small steps I think. I just can't see Councils going that far; not sure but it may have to be done through the Association of TIC's or something like that


----------

